# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Sagem Boxes تحديثات :  27.09.2011, SagULC2plus_V22.2 (Beta) released!

## mohamed73

*26.09.2011, SagULC2plus_V22.2 (Beta) released!* 
We are glad to present *the first direct unlocker* for ZTE series ULC2plus phones.
Unlocker was successfuly tested with:  *S500*_EF-BI-AFRICELL-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B03 *S510*_E-UG-MTN-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B05 *S309*_EF-RW-MTN-P118A19FM(S)V1.0.0B02  
Before official release we want to test also: 
S500_EFS-COD-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B03
S500_E-ZM-MTN-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B04
S500_EF-MG-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B02
S500_EC-MW-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B03
S502_EF-ZM-BHARTI-P118A13(S)V1.0.0B02
S317_ESP-PE-MOVISTAR-P118A20FM(S)(U)V1.0.0B03
S319_EF-BI-LEO-P118A20FM(S)V1.0.0B01  *If you have listed phones on stock* (*5 or more pcs*), *send request to* support@sagdd.com *about Beta soft*. *Only serious request will be accepted!*  
If you have ULC2plus phones which are not in the list, just Read Flash(slow) with any SagemEG or SagULC2plus version.
We will add support ASAP.
Flash.bin`s from HUAWEI ULC2plus phones like G2100,G2101,VF248, SFR131,.... are wellcome too!   *SagDD support continues!* * SagDD Team.*

----------

